# What's your favorite streamer?



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

This year I'm going to really try and hone in on some streamer skills on the local rivers (weber and provo mostly), but what I'd like to know is what are your go-to streamers for the river. I know the steamer one uses can depend on many factors such as weather and time of the year, so include those of you want. Thanks!


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I've got a few I really like but my starting streamer is the Autumn Splendor.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Autumn splendor is sweet, it reminds me of one of my favorites...the meat whistle


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Love articulation....... Dungeons, peanuts, buttmonkeys,


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

This is a good one if you tie your own.


----------



## peacefish (Jan 22, 2008)

A lead headed Marabou Jig


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I started to tie streamers with Semi Seal and Ice Dubbing a few years ago.
I love this stuff.It gives life to my streamers.
One of my favorite patterns is very simple to tie.
Place a bead head on a streamer hook.
Tie in a marabou tail and dub in a color matching body, using the Ice Dubbing or Semi Seal.
Whip finish and that's it.

Best colors are as usual. Black, Brown and Olive Green. Purple and Cream are also worth a try.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I like fishing Dolly Llamas and (don't laugh) the mickey finn.

FWIW: Marabou streamers move great. Rabbit hair streamers are more durable.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

I love fly names, they seem to get funnier every year: Buttmonkey and Meat Whistle..awesome. My go to streamer (since it's usally all I have) is a black wolly bugger with a barbell head. Simple and works great. I've done well with zonkers also I just never seem to have one.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Scubba Steve a great simple pattern. 
[attachment=0:g65q2ftw]2.jpg[/attachment:g65q2ftw]

This one doesn't have a name, but it has been working well for me as of late. (using a longer hook atm) The body is Senyo's Laser Dubbing - AWESOME stuff. I bought the conehead over-sized so I could just fit it over the eye after everything else was tied on.
[attachment=1:g65q2ftw]1.jpg[/attachment:g65q2ftw]

For me, its more about action and color than what pattern is "best". There are a ton of good patterns out there, just learn how to read the water and don't be afraid to fish them slow.

Olive, White, Yellow, Tan, can't go wrong with those colors.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice streamers you have there Scott. I like the rubber legs, I'll have to start tying up some like that. Never occured to me before to use rubber legs with streamers.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks. The legs add more motion, which can only be good. Highly recommend using them.


----------

